# Our Precious Bonnie--



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Bonnie, and that you found us in such sad circumstances. When you feel ready please post some pictures of your girl, we would all love to see them. Once again sorry for your loss, so many on here know exactly what you are going through. x


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I, like so many here have lost our golden children to this dread disease. I know that words can do little to ease your pain and loss. Each of us grieve differently, and there is no shortcut to make it shorter or easier except to share your feelings and acknowledge that you are grieving.
Your Bonnie loved you unconditionally and always will, and you gave her unending joy and happiness. She is running wild and free, waiting with her tail wagging at the bridge. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Bonnie, aka Stinker pants. 

I can tell from your words what a very loved and special girl she was. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you, I know and understand your loss because I have been through it myself. 


Bonnie will always be with you, her memory will live on forever through your donations to the GR Rescues and the Cancer Research. Such a great way to honor her. 

If you'd like to share pictures of Bonnie with us, we'd love to see her. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss of your Bonnie girl. 

Run free with your tennis ball, sweet Bonnie!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a lovely tribute you've written to your sweet girl. I'm just so sorry it was necessary.

I completely understand having Bonnie's ashes on your nightstand. We lost our Boomer on April 3 to hemangiosarcoma and his ashes now reside in a very nice handmade cookie jar on my kitchen counter. Hey, it was his favorite room (of course) and it's kind of nice to be able to reach over and give him a pat now and again. Weird? Probably. But anything that give us comfort at this time is just fine.

My sincere sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. My boy is 8.5 years old and just found out this week he has a brain tumor/neurological issues. We have him on meds that are making his hind legs the same way. I am also struggling with the last gift of love I can give him. 

Your Bonnie was obviously very loved and I love the idea of her urn next to you. I have already thought ahead that is what I will do as well, as my boy always slept next to us too. 

I was also 31 when I got my Toby. Big hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Bonnie. Like others on here, I've lost 2 furbabies to that dread disease... My thoughts are with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> What a lovely tribute you've written to your sweet girl. I'm just so sorry it was necessary.
> 
> We lost Boomer on April 3 to hemangiosarcoma and his ashes now reside in a very nice handmade cookie jar on my kitchen counter. Hey, it was his favorite room (of course) and it's kind of nice to be able to reach over and give him a pat now and again. Weird? Probably. But anything that give us comfort at this time is just fine.
> 
> My sincere sympathies to you and your family.


Not weird at all. We all have to do different things to cherish the memories of our beloved goldens and to help us through the grieving process. I struggled for six months as to what to do with Emma's ashes. The ashes sat in a closet at my parent's house during that time. I wanted to honor her memory by having them buried in a place that she loved, but nothing really seemed to work for me. My mom finally told me that I needed to make a decision. So, on a Saturday in September, my parents, my uncle and I buried her ashes in my uncle's garden....where my first golden, Abigail was laid to rest. It just seemed fitting that Emma should join Abigail. I cried over my two beloved goldens that day, even though Abigail had been gone for 10 years and Emma had been gone for six months. I had Josie at my side and life just seemed very peaceful for those moments as I thanked God for all of the goldens He has brought into my life.


----------



## Phoebegirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Awww thats so sad. Bonnie obviously knew how much she was loved and I can't imagine how much you must miss her. My thoughts are with you. xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

I am so very sorry to read about your Bonnie!
Love that name!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I didn't lose my Allie Bean to cancer but I know how hard it is when we have to say goodbye. They are the bright spot in our lives and every second of every day with them is pure joy. Allie has been at the bridge for almost two years and I am sure she has already found Bonnie and will take care of her till we see them again. Allie was the best care giver I have ever know. Hugs...


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

Wow. So overwhelmed by the very sweet posts....I didn't think I was ready to even look at her pictures, but looking at them now gives me happiness.

I forgot to say in my post, that when I first picked up Bonnie from breeder, I told her she had won the doggy lottery...I lied to her, we were the one's that won when she chose to be her people. 

I'm so thankful for the warm days we had in L.A. in February, and heated the pool, and Bonster took one last swim with me....for those warm days in December, for what would be her last trip to the beach, which she absolutely loved. 

We do have a new puppy, yes, another Golden...her name is Pip. Had NO plans on getting another dog so soon, but our Labrador Clyde, was really missing having a buddy to play catch with. Pip absolutely isn't a replacement for Bonster, and I know she would have loved the puppy.

In the early morning hours when Pip wakes me up to go outside for a poddy break, after she is done with her business, I scoop her up, look up at the stars, and say, "Pip, your guardian angel is looking out for you. We love you Bonnie."


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

*More pics of Bonster & our fur family*

More pics of our fur family. Maddy, is our crazy Cavalier King Charles rescue, Clyde, the Labrador, and leader, and of course, sweet Bonnie.


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

Our sweet crew.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't think it strange that you keep Bonnie's ashes near you. I do the same with my Daisy. She too had cancer, osteosarcoma. I speak to her every day. I am so soory for the loss of your beloved girl.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, no words will help but sending cyber hugs.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so so sorry about Bonnie. It looks like she had a wonderful life with you and your crew. We lost our beloved Jack in March of this year and we too, had him cremated and have his ashes in the living room, right by the fireplace where he loved to end his day. Keep visiting this forum...it's a huge help and source of strength. 
Love her pictures!!!


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

Goldieluvr1 said:


> Wow. So overwhelmed by the very sweet posts....I didn't think I was ready to even look at her pictures, but looking at them now gives me happiness.
> 
> I forgot to say in my post, that when I first picked up Bonnie from breeder, I told her she had won the doggy lottery...I lied to her, we were the one's that won when she chose to be her people.
> 
> ...





ang.suds said:


> I'm so so sorry about Bonnie. It looks like she had a wonderful life with you and your crew. We lost our beloved Jack in March of this year and we too, had him cremated and have his ashes in the living room, right by the fireplace where he loved to end his day. Keep visiting this forum...it's a huge help and source of strength.
> Love her pictures!!!


I began lurking on this forum when Bonster became diagnosed and learned so much about supplements, medications, therapies, etc. Just began posting a few days ago, and drawing SO much comfort from it. 

So sorry about your Jack....


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss, no words will help but sending cyber hugs.


thank you. absolutely love this and it's so true.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Bonnie. Cancer is such a dreadful disease but I, like others, live in hope that one day a total cure will be found.

It's not weird or creepy to have Bonnie's ashes by your bedside - I've got Kelly's, Ginny's, Holly's and Ralphs on a shelf by our bedside, along with their pictures and their very favourite toy.

Bonnie will already making many new friends as she watches over you all

Run free and sleep softly Bonnie


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet and beautiful Bonnie. It's so hard but having their ashes is a comfort. My grand-niece , who is 10, was really close to my last girl I just lost and asked me if she could have some of her ashes, so I got a small plastic bag and made a velvet pouch and bought her a little keepsake box-. My sister thought it was morose -oh well. We also spread some of her ashes at her house where she LOVED to go visit, also a nearby reservoir and my brother's lake house. I hope you find comfort as I did. RIP Bonnie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Bonnie. It's so obvious that you gave your girl a wonderful life that was full of love. We have Golda, Max and Di's ashes in our bedroom. They are the first things we see in the morning and the last at night. Keeping you in our thoughts at this dark time, that the great love and memories will give you comfort until you see her again.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for the the loss of you sweet Bonnie. I lost my Bonnie Boo in October to osteosarcoma of the mouth. One her last day, she swam and hiked before the Vet came; but sadly she could no longer eat due to tumors growing down her throat. Then two months later Clyde lost his battle with another cancer that was all through him. We never have them long enough, and the losses are so very hard. So hugs to you, so many of us here understand...


----------

